# القلاووظ



## mody_4love (31 أكتوبر 2012)

الساده اعضاء المنتدي

لعمل قلاووظ لقعه المن الحديد مثلا )3/8( بوصه ماهو مقاس الدكر المستخدم (لعمل قلاوظ من الداخل ))

و في حاله الرغبه لعمل قلاوظ للخارج باللقمه ما هو المقاس الذي سوف استخدمه (علي ما علمت ان هناك جدول بهذه القياسات )
ارجو من يملكه او من يملك معلومه الا يبخل بها علي اخيه 

ثانيا : عند العلم بقطر المسمار (ذو راس مسدس او مربع ) ما هوالقياسات مثلا مسمار 
3/8 بوصه قطره = راسه قطرها كام و نوع المفتاح المستخدم

ارجو من يملكه او من يملك معلومه الا يبخل بها علي اخيه


----------

